# C&D Mississippi Mud



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

*Cornell & Diehl* - *Mississippi Mud:* 

I got this little jar of Mississippi Mud from our friend Joe D. I had heard very mixed reviews of this blend; as had Joe. Knowing I like latakia blends so much, he wanted me to be able to try it out. Thanks Joe!!

As far as a detailed, in depth review ...... not with this tobacco! It just goes beyond breaking it down into fine smoke and taste points. If you know what latakia tastes like, then you know a big part of Mud.

This latakia, cavendish, perique blend is just simply good! It was very heavy and full in smoke production! Fills your mouth very much like a good cuban cigar. It literally made my mouth water as I smoked it.

I burned through 1/2 bowl the first sitting. Smoked for about 40 minutes. Came back to it 2 days later for the rest. It was almost better!? Still very full and heavy!

If you haven't tried this blend .... get some. It is going to be a love or hate decision for most. For me right now ..... it's all about the love!!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I love this blend as well, but I do like my latakia blends. Very good strong tobacco.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*



hollywood said:


> *Cornell & Diehl* - *Mississippi Mud:*
> 
> it's all about the love!!


For me too - Glad you liked this one.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I wouldn't call MM a subtle or nuanced smoke - I guess you'd love it or hate it. I favor it.


----------

